# Fed up with Fed X



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been fed up with them for a very long time now. If I am ordering some thing and I ask who are they shipping with and they say Fed X I say never mind I will order else where I do not want Fed X on my property.

They will many times say they will ship thru another sourse.

Now it appears the whole of Michigans thumb is getting fed up.
https://www.wnem.com/news/atq-thumb...cle_2594bfbc-1c62-11ea-a8f8-9fb9f487fa07.html

 Al


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

A couple years ago, all my Amazon packages came by UPS and they did a great job. Then Amazon started using USPS for most packages and it was pretty bad. But now, USPS is outperforming UPS, which is invariably a day late on shipments.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I like UPS they are friendly and show respect for my property.

USPS comes down my driveway going 30+ mph blowing the horn in hopes I'll come out so they can stay in the car and race back out .packages are often beat up badly.

Fed X is also into speed and has a problem staying on the gravel and off the lawn. Fed X also placed a package against my storm door,I was unaware the package was placed there and damaged the door as I exited the house.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

This time of year has to be tough on the delivery people.
I helped a fedex guy yesterday bring one of those new style mattresses in the house, the ones that are rolled up and self "inflate" when you unroll it.
Poor guy looked like a whipped dog at 5 pm. with this beast on his shoulders.

Maybe you guys in Michigan need to try some honey instead of vinegar?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Guess it all depends on where you live.
If my driveway is snow covered USPS leaves a note in my mail box that I have a package at the PO, same with UPS. 
Only Fedex parked in the road and walked up my snow covered driveway to deliver a package. She even knocked on the door to let us know the package was here....


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

my driveway is near 1/2 mile long , no ones walking a package in. 
they drive 30 mph regardless of conditions. 
total disrespect for my property and disregard for my request to slow the role.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The local postal carrier gal left blank envelopes in the mailboxes along our road. Inside is a card with a Christmas scene and handwritten "Your mail delivery driver, Mary".
Since she is new I'm thinking this is her idea of the tip envelope, but she didn't need to ask.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think it was a Christmas card.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is both, and that is ok.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ticndig said:


> my driveway is near 1/2 mile long , no ones walking a package in.
> they drive 30 mph regardless of conditions.
> total disrespect for my property and disregard for my request to slow the role.


 I find it interesting that you create problems and then complain about the people that do their best to work around them.

I might be mistaken but I think these people are actually only obligated to deliver to your property not to set a 150 pound package gently on your dining room table while walking sock footed acrossed your Persian carpets. 
Why not give them a secure delivery box at the end of your driveway and make everybody happy?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am pondering a delivery box. Most of the delivery people come to the porch, but occasionally one doesn’t. Making it easier on everyone would be a good thing.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Fedex is mostly all contractors driving for a corporate company. Some are good, some are bad. UPS is union, and USPS is government. Usually FedEx is the cheapest option because they don't have to carry dead weight from being associated with a union or the government. Their workers have a higher turnover, not a union job, or a government one, so it's easier to walk away from. If you get a good UPS guy, you will probably have him for a while. Same goes if you have a bad one. A bad Fedex driver probably won't be around long, but might be replaced with equally bad ones.

There seem to be a lot of stupid people that live out in the middle of nowhere that have discovered amazon. They don't want to haul a trampoline, big screen TV, etc. up their driveway, because it's rough and they would probably break their car. So they order it and let the delivery guy break his truck. Then they complain when they back over a flower or something in their driveway that is impossible for anything bigger than a honda civic to turn around in.

Had a guy the other day, not the regular driver, they had to send out a floater, the guy's box truck was loaded to the ceiling with tires.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We have a gate and keep it closed. 
It cuts down on the folks that pull in to turn around and send the dogs down in a frenzy, as well as most general interlopers.
The UPS guy is A#1. Loves dogs, respects property and doesn't drive like he has a deathwish.
Both USPS and UPS leave everything inside our gate. We are happy and they get a move on.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

USPS regular carrier is great. Often calls me to tell me If I have a package coming. Calls in bad/hot weather to let me know if prescriptions are coming that day so they don't sit in the box. Sub carrier may get here before dark, may not. I stop on way home from church on Sunday and check mail and sometimes it is there, even when it wasn't there at dark on Saturday.

UPS regular driver is great. Couldn't ask for a better guy. The dog barks at him but she is wagging her tail at the same time. Sub drivers are good too, they just come to the front door instead of the back.

FedEx sometimes flies by the house and takes a tour of the pasture before coming back to the house and asking if this is the place. Even with another sign in my country yard at end of driveway with the street address on it. Packages from Fedex may be anywhere, and I mean anywhere.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

ticndig said:


> my driveway is near 1/2 mile long , no ones walking a package in.
> they drive 30 mph regardless of conditions.
> total disrespect for my property and disregard for my request to slow the role.


You should hire an Ecuadorian named Estevan to set down at the bottom of your driveway with a pack donkey to carry up packages if you are so worried about it. On people's long driveways of questionable construction, slow down=get stuck, so yeah, if they are an experienced driver, they are going to gun it up your pig path to nowhere.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I've been happy with all our delivery people. They do seem to drive like crazy, and probably have to empty the truck in a given period of time.
I have flowers on my porch, and therefore bees. One driver was very wary of them, and I'll be sure to move them the next summer if I am expecting something. 
I appreciate them lugging the 50 pound bags of dog food to my front porch as well as the tiny items that could have been mailed just as easily. I make the sure drive is going to be clear for them too and move my car so they can pull right up. Tracking a delivery so I know what day they will be here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

All thr excuses for improper delivery drivers who are paid to do the job and if they don't want to do the job right should just quit. Fed up driver backed into my honey house turning around. I have a 22' equipement trailer with 10,00 pounds worth of tractors aboard and can turn around with out touching any thing.

One other time instead of continuing down the drive to drop off a package at the porch the Fed up fool came part way in thru the package in a snow bank then back up into my mail box hard enough to bend the steel post.

Another time Fed up dropped a package off at my house it stayed by the front door for about 3 weeks before the fool came and knocked on the door.
Asked if we had got a package by mistake, Said yes and slid it to the door for him. He asked why I had not delivered it. Simple I do not get paid to deliver packages you do. So do not excpect to be able to drop a package here and have it delivered else where.

Mail people most times if some thing don't fit in the mail box come to the door. UPS always comes to the door and ring the bell most times. It is a ships bell, unless they want to ring the school bell .

Fed up is just worth less shipping company with crappy drivers with a crappy alidude and attitude.

As I said if a company can't ship by usps or usp I tell them I will shop some place else.

 Al


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

They dropped off a 65 inch wide screen at my sisters last week on the side walk while it was raining! I drove across the farm and put it in her garage.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> All thr excuses for improper delivery drivers who are paid to do the job and if they don't want to do the job right should just quit. Fed up driver backed into my honey house turning around. I have a 22' equipement trailer with 10,00 pounds worth of tractors aboard and can turn around with out touching any thing.
> 
> One other time instead of continuing down the drive to drop off a package at the porch the Fed up fool came part way in thru the package in a snow bank then back up into my mail box hard enough to bend the steel post.
> 
> ...


 Lol How many times have you turned around in your own driveway? How many times a day do you have to turn around and some strange driveway you’ve never seen before?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

When I ran the garbage route more than once I invited a homeowner to back the truck in just once to show me how they wanted it done.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol How many times have you turned around in your own driveway? How many times a day do you have to turn around and some strange driveway you’ve never seen before?


Hold on. You are a truck driver? How many times do you get in a bind?


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

This is all about management adapting over years to preserve their own hides at the cost of burning out the boots (wheels?) on-the-ground delivery 'talent'.

The guy behind the office curtain 'happened into it by luck' yet they think it was their unique skill... what do they care if their minions are haters?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t understand that post.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

TripleD said:


> Hold on. You are a truck driver? How many times do you get in a bind?


Lol way way to many


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we have no problem with any of the delivery companies or usps.
our driveway is 300 feet long. we have a good turn around, but the drivers choose to back in most times.
Our usps driver would run mail in , just because.. she liked to see our fowl and she loved our dog..We miss her, she died young of cancer..
The main reason the ups guys don't like to attempt an iffy driveway is because they have to pay for the tow if they get stuck..
Ups did a study where their deliveries were set up so when they left the property or traveled the streets/roads, all of the turns would be right hand.
No waiting to cut across a lane to make a left turn.
the drivers have to empty their loads within a given amount of time. that's why they seldom say more than hi/good bye..
did you know that you cannot buy a no longer on the road ups truck ? there is a guy in N wisc who has a contract to cut those trucks up for scrap..
I tried to talk him out of one, no way. 
when Ford quit making the 6 cylinder engines, ups bought every one of them that they could get their hands on..


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don’t understand that post.


Hmnn... Ever heard the saying 'can't hate the Dog just because of its owner'? 

Managers deciding to overlook less than excellent performance, when put into practice, makes me want to blame the driver, but I shouldn't since someone trained or otherwise rewards them to act the way they do...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

ticndig said:


> my driveway is near 1/2 mile long , no ones walking a package in.
> they drive 30 mph regardless of conditions.
> total disrespect for my property and disregard for my request to slow the role.


Here as Well.
Found a few of my packages from ups in a bush at the top of my driveway. But Post office wont deliver to the house anymore. They bought low rider vans...for rural routes. Stupid. And they now want 2 lane paved driveways!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Here as Well.
> Found a few of my packages from ups in a bush at the top of my driveway. But Post office wont deliver to the house anymore. They bought low rider vans...for rural routes. Stupid. And they now want 2 lane paved driveways!


They can pave my driveway if they want.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> When I ran the garbage route more than once I invited a homeowner to back the truck in just once to show me how they wanted it done.


Huh, you have to give out invitations?
I get unsolicited advice on how much better everyone else can do my job, almost every week.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

speed creates washboard on gravel hills. also a hazard to grandkids and poultry that free range .Ups is able to do the job without going 30mph . they don't crush all the boxes and are smart enough to not block the door with the package.
Fedex in a van is always in the grass, UPS in a big box truck is NEVER in the grass.
all three do the same job but only UPS does it well..


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We have zero issues with Fed Ex or UPS or now the Amazon delivery trucks/vans. We live on a busy highway and have told every driver -- pull in, pull through to the back and use the turnaround space so you can drive back out instead of backing out. All seemfine with that, even appreciative. Only issue we have is with USPS delivering small boxes. They jam that puppy into our mail box so hard, it's a struggle to get it back out - invariably they leave the mailbox front hanging open - so it gets wet making it puff up and even harder to get out of the box. USPS creates no issues with big boxes, just those little ones.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

So you have built a driveway that is not up to the rigors of being used by the equipment that you ask be sent there, tears up said equipment and you want to justify that by insulting children ?

Dang there’s something wrong with that. 
Again I urge you to specify UPS since you seem happy with them


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought the idea of efficient deliveries was to try and do it as fast as possible?
If I see one going under 30 mph, I figure they are screwing off or have a flat tire, lol.,


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I just had a issue with FedEx, 61lbs package was shipped last Tuesday and was suppose to be delivered on Saturday by FedEx tracking. I got an "delivery exception, no attempt made" text on Saturday, Sunday and Monday, where it was on a truck but not delivered.
The last delivery exception text stated it was because of "local delivery restrictions" I called them first thing Tuesday morning and finally talked to a person and they said it was a driver running out of time issue. Then they did deliver it Tuesday afternoon, but it was returned to their facility 3 days in a row 26 miles away from my house.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> They can pave my driveway if they want.


Well they told us first to grade the main road and our own driveways but now they tell me different. Its like 25 miles trip to post office for me so ya it ticks me off.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

flewism said:


> I just had a issue with FedEx, 61lbs package was shipped last Tuesday and was suppose to be delivered on Saturday by FedEx tracking. I got an "delivery exception, no attempt made" text on Saturday, Sunday and Monday, where it was on a truck but not delivered.
> The last delivery exception text stated it was because of "local delivery restrictions" I called them first thing Tuesday morning and finally talked to a person and they said it was a driver running out of time issue. Then they did deliver it Tuesday afternoon, but it was returned to their facility 3 days in a row 26 miles away from my house.


 Yes kind of seems like if the driver Ran out of time for you one day it would’ve been a priority the next.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Forcast said:


> Here as Well.
> Found a few of my packages from ups in a bush at the top of my driveway. But Post office wont deliver to the house anymore. They bought low rider vans...for rural routes. Stupid. And they now want 2 lane paved driveways!


 Here rural deliver is by private contractors


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

flewism said:


> I just had a issue with FedEx, 61lbs package was shipped last Tuesday and was suppose to be delivered on Saturday by FedEx tracking. I got an "delivery exception, no attempt made" text on Saturday, Sunday and Monday, where it was on a truck but not delivered.
> The last delivery exception text stated it was because of "local delivery restrictions" I called them first thing Tuesday morning and finally talked to a person and they said it was a driver running out of time issue. Then they did deliver it Tuesday afternoon, but it was returned to their facility 3 days in a row 26 miles away from my house.


I had the same thing happen with FedEx last week, big heavy package (110 lbs- it's a cupboard), but they made up a "weather event" last Friday, didn't deliver Saturday, Monday or Tuesday (no indication why) and it finally got here Wednesday. I've had tons of stuff shipped since we moved in, and FedEx is the only one we've had a problem with.

And we're townies now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pure plain and simple despite what AS says Fed up is a horriable company to ship your products with.

to many have post here about the problem they have had with Fed up to even consider them a good service to use.

Stupid question how many times do I have to turn around my equipment trailer with 10,000 worth of tractors in my drive way.
If I did it just once the pro drivers for FED UP should to be able to do a freaking BOX TRUCK or a VAN STANDING ON THEIR HEADS.

 Al


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Fed-Ex regular contractor hired drivers get paid on a by the day basis. Might be a sweet gig when the package load isn't so heavy. When packages back up to a certain point they hire anyone with a pulse and a clean driving record from a temp agency. Training could amount to a 1 day ride along with a guy that was trained yesterday. Biggest thing they ever drove before might have been a car. UPS drivers are union, have great benefits and job security, but still have a quota, so they are in a hurry. Christmas and taxmas see high delivery volume, and there is a greater chance of seeing a temporary driver that isn't familiar with the idiosyncrasies of your pig path to nowhere. 

If you ship a lot of packages, it becomes evident that Fed-Ex is much more economical in most situations. Fed-ex also handles things that other carriers won't, such as biological materials. They both have scanners that enable them to enter notes for customers in the form of codes. I'm sure there is a code for crotchety old geezer that thinks his driveway is navigable by motor vehicles.

It is a high stress job, the terminal like a beating heart, the drivers are the blood cells, traveling down the arteries to the far reaching capilaries. DOT laws come into play, but some of them are still working very long hours. They deal with a lot of bad driveways, mean dogs that should probably be euthanized, and crotchety people that were too sorry to go to the store and get something, but have special demands that cost valuable time. Expected to deliver daylight to dark, in all kinds of weather, and be able to traverse all kinds of impassible suggestions of a driveway, remaining cheerful and courteous the whole time. It is a job that few people could handle. Have family that have worked for fed-ex and UPS. They all have horror stories, dog bites, being stranded, unattractive naked customers, being threatened over ornamental plants, a very long list.

You could be a compassionate and understanding human being, but if you choose not to be, you will be coded accordingly. Such codes might cause certain drivers to behave appropriately at your house.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

BBild, I only have one comment about your post.
People who don't go to the store to buy their stuff.
If nobody ordered from Amazon etc, many Fed Ex and UPS workers would not have a job..


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> Fed-Ex regular contractor hired drivers get paid on a by the day basis. Might be a sweet gig when the package load isn't so heavy. When packages back up to a certain point they hire anyone with a pulse and a clean driving record from a temp agency. Training could amount to a 1 day ride along with a guy that was trained yesterday. Biggest thing they ever drove before might have been a car. UPS drivers are union, have great benefits and job security, but still have a quota, so they are in a hurry. Christmas and taxmas see high delivery volume, and there is a greater chance of seeing a temporary driver that isn't familiar with the idiosyncrasies of your pig path to nowhere.
> 
> If you ship a lot of packages, it becomes evident that Fed-Ex is much more economical in most situations. Fed-ex also handles things that other carriers won't, such as biological materials. They both have scanners that enable them to enter notes for customers in the form of codes. I'm sure there is a code for crotchety old geezer that thinks his driveway is navigable by motor vehicles.
> 
> ...


Have you seen his driveway?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Are you able to see a 24'x24' x 12' high building in a semi truck mirror? 

Can you back into a drive way turn around?

As said boycott companys unflexable with shipping, only use by FED UP.
Not our fault or place they are not trained properly.


 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I noticed a Fed Ex want ad in the paper recently for part-time drivers. It said that you use your own vehicle and they will pay $21/hour and 58¢/mile. Not a bad gig for a retired person or someone needing some extra $$$ for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> I noticed a Fed Ex want ad in the paper recently for part-time drivers. It said that you use your own vehicle and they will pay $21/hour and 58¢/mile. Not a bad gig for a retired person or someone needing some extra $$$ for Christmas gifts.


Does sound like a way to make a little extra spending money. One side note might be, does your vehicle insurance.allow this type of use for your policy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My auto insurance would cost so much extra it would not pay to take the job.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> Huh, you have to give out invitations?
> I get unsolicited advice on how much better everyone else can do my job, almost every week.


 Lol
Try It !usually one invitation will shut them up!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cabin Fever said:


> I noticed a Fed Ex want ad in the paper recently for part-time drivers. It said that you use your own vehicle and they will pay $21/hour and 58¢/mile. Not a bad gig for a retired person or someone needing some extra $$$ for Christmas gifts.


Hummm
How about you give it a try and report back ?
Pick up AL on the way to apply.


Honestly I think you would lose money at the deal that is offered in that ad and I suspect that a couple of weeks as the delivery man would be an eye-opening experience for almost anybody


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll pass.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> Pure plain and simple despite what AS says Fed up is a horriable company to ship your products with.
> 
> to many have post here about the problem they have had with Fed up to even consider them a good service to use.
> 
> ...


 AL 
I have seen your posts for years I think you’re actually a pretty good guy I know you feel like you have been wronged and I know enough that I’m not gonna convince you otherwise so just out of the spirit of the season when it comes to these guys streaming down your drive it ripping around your turnaround I ask you to please be kind.
And on their behalf let me say we are sorry That you’re not a happy customer


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol How many times have you turned around in your own driveway? How many times a day do you have to turn around and some strange driveway you’ve never seen before?


It’s their JOB to be able to. The drivers applied for the job. If they cannot do the job then perhaps they need to go work at a convenience store where they can stand behind a counter and not drive.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Or perhaps people should make reasonable accommodations?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have to wonder if Al's bad delivery driver was the same guy who drove a semi down our dead-end road, past 2 signs that said "dead end" and had to have 3 police vehicles to block roads and guide him back out. But then we all were very lucky, that semi didn't hit a single car or house the whole half mile back out.

I'll admit I have threatened to toss drivers out of trucks so I could do their job myself. Mostly the snow skimmer driver. Seems funny every other road around here gets scraped down to asphalt while they just level the snow on our road, and usually just the very middle of a 2 lane road. Sorry but we do not own zambonies here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Years ago my dad had a broken arm told the kraft food milk pick up guy to get the hell out of his truck and dad would drive it up to the milk house.

Guy thought he was the greatest driver since fire ball roberts said Ok old man do it. Dad climbed in drove up the drive had the wanta be driver load the cans of milk drove back out to the road and gave the truck back to the guy and told him to go get some driving lessons.

 Al


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> I noticed a Fed Ex want ad in the paper recently for part-time drivers. It said that you use your own vehicle and they will pay $21/hour and 58¢/mile. Not a bad gig for a retired person or someone needing some extra $$$ for Christmas gifts.


Very few retired people would last more than a day. People that can't drive, or learn how to, sign up every day. The ones that can handle the job are working 70 or 80 hours a week right now. And they still get yelled at by hateful old geezers. People that aren't good at their job go to work every day. Most of those don't end up at your house. Not any company's fault that there is a huge shortage of qualified employees. If the good drivers peg you as a crotchety old geezer, your packages will go to the temp every time. That's why kindness has it's rewards.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

All I know is my hubby seems to think the UPS guy and i have a thing going since he seems to come see me every day. That is until he saw my credit card statement! Then he said he wished he was just dropping in to see me.. 

Just kidding!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol you remember the legendary neighborhoods where the kids all look like the milkman ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> Very few retired people would last more than a day. People that can't drive, or learn how to, sign up every day. The ones that can handle the job are working 70 or 80 hours a week right now. And they still get yelled at by hateful old geezers. People that aren't good at their job go to work every day. Most of those don't end up at your house. Not any company's fault that there is a huge shortage of qualified employees. If the good drivers peg you as a crotchety old geezer, your packages will go to the temp every time. That's why kindness has it's rewards.


the drivers do not get to pick and choose who they deliver to..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

But their customers do


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> the drivers do not get to pick and choose who they deliver to..


Nope. But they can and do choose who not to deliver to.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Read a article a while back that Fed X was no longer going to deliver amazon prime packages. Read another article that said amazon was no longer allowing Fed X to deliver their 3rd party packages either. Fed X said it was not a problem since it would allow them to concentrate on walmart and other companies deliveries. Makes one wonder about what all happens behind the closed corporate office doors.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

So annoyed with UPS. I paid extra to the Gap for faster delivery and the bone heads sent it UPS Surepost which means it comes here and they dump it at the post office. But now UPS sent me a text saying that the delivery is delayed because of “mechanical failure” and won’t arrive till 12/27. They were Christmas gifts.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> So annoyed with UPS. I paid extra to the Gap for faster delivery and the bone heads sent it UPS Surepost which means it comes here and they dump it at the post office. But now UPS sent me a text saying that the delivery is delayed because of “mechanical failure” and won’t arrive till 12/27. They were Christmas gifts.


I hate that dang, Surepost. Tracked a package that said delivered and it was in a town 100 miles from here. Took them several days to get it to our post office. Morons can't read a zip code or what?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> I hate that dang, Surepost. Tracked a package that said delivered and it was in a town 100 miles from here. Took them several days to get it to our post office. Morons can't read a zip code or what?


I just reordered the entire thing and NOW shipping BY the 24th is free. No idea why a mechanical failure would hold everything up for an entire week.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> I just reordered the entire thing and NOW shipping BY the 24th is free. No idea why a mechanical failure would hold everything up for an entire week.


Doesn't make a bit of sense, it's not like there aren't other trucks running there.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> Doesn't make a bit of sense, it's not like there aren't other trucks running there.


I know. And now I’ve pretty much guaranteed that the original order will come probably tomorrow. And I’ll have two orders. But if I hadn’t reordered, the original order would have disappeared from earth. You know how that works.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> I know. And now I’ve pretty much guaranteed that the original order will come probably tomorrow. And I’ll have two orders. But if I hadn’t reordered, the original order would have disappeared from earth. You know how that works.


Yep, it's incredibly frustrating.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My UPS driver just left here at 6:40. He brought my meds. Usually gets here around 2:30. Told me my order was put on wrong truck and they called him, he met them in town, and got it out here. Said he still had about 50 dropoffs to go before heading to the house. I wouldn't take for my UPS driver, the dog likes him too,


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Well it’s not like we don’t all know that Christmas is coming about this time of year every year. We could plan ahead and get our Christmas shopping Done bu Black Friday. 

Says the guy who will probably do his Christmas shopping in the airport on Christmas Eve


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> No idea why a mechanical failure would hold everything up for an entire week.


Because if they *tell* you a week and they get it there in 5 days you'll be happier than if they tell you 4 days and it takes 5.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess I’m slightly biased, because my son works for Fed Ex, but those people work very hard. Especially during Christmas season. My son has worked 25 days straight and won’t have a day off until Christmas. I’m sure there’s good and bad people with all the delivery services.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Had a half brother worked for UPS. He was a dedicated man and worker. Died of brain tumor young. Just in early 50s. When I got to funeral home for service I saw 6 UPS delivery trucks there, the drivers were inside in uniform and were his pall bearers. Good men.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> I know. And now I’ve pretty much guaranteed that the original order will come probably tomorrow. And I’ll have two orders. But if I hadn’t reordered, the original order would have disappeared from earth. You know how that works.


ha. Looks like it worked. The original package will be here today. 
I’ll have to hoof it back to the store to return the replacement order.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Heard on the radio this morning the Amazon has stopped using FedEx to deliver to Prime members as FedEx on time deliveries have dropped to 66% from 78%. 

I still like our USPS the best but, I'm biased.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have a Christmas gift enroute USPS shipping cost was $23.00.

Been wanting one for a very long time. great little saw to carry in the jeep and when going camping. bet I can find a use for it when draging the canoe back to a beaver pond to fish.




 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

A few months ago I got a small electric one up now rides in my pick up truck with me .
Wow it’s handy and I don’t mind pulling it out at 6 AM Sunday morning because it won’t wake up the neighbors


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

All these delivery problems and my insurance company still gets nasty because hubby will not get his medication through the mail.

Years ago when I worked at a mail processing place we got mail trays from USPS. Lots of forgotten mail was left in those trays. I even found tracked mail labeled "passport" service. We were required to return the mail to USPS but the temp agency kept neglecting to inform new hires that the old mail in the trays needed to be mailed. I don't know how much the temps opened or threw away. I complained about it during shift turn overs but the temp company did not change their training class.


----------

